# Maybe Looking to be a Sub!



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

If anyone needs help this year around the Muskegon MI aera, I maybe looking to help out if the price is right of course, lol. Due to a recent surgey, i dont hink i am going to take on some of my old contracts this year so i will have at least 2 maybe 3 trucks that can help out and need to make me some money. I know its early just thought id throw that out there let me know if you need help and what you have. Leave me a PM or email me [email protected]

Thanks Bruce

Be Safe !


----------

